# Shorties???



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Okay, not sure if this is where this topic belongs..but anybody else on here notice that everything in the outback is made for TALL people??? LOL

Alright, so I'm not the tallest person - comin in at 5 foot nothing..

I can see my forehead in the bathroom mirror!,and that's it!







LOL The pantry cupboards...you can forget about me reaching anything on the top shelf! ha ha I usually have to compensate with things, like stools and using my BBQ tongs to help me get things off of the top shelf.







I just thought it was funny, and thought I'd share!







Was just wondering if anybody else suffered like I do!








oh yeah,and the outside cook station, (LOL) is too high for me to cook on! 
But -- I still love my Outback!!!

sunny 
have a great day!!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

jewel said:


> Okay, not sure if this is where this topic belongs..but anybody else on here notice that everything in the outback is made for TALL people??? LOL
> 
> Alright, so I'm not the tallest person - comin in at 5 foot nothing..
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm, what model do you have? The only places my son and I can stand up straight is in the vent openings.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

My DW is only 4'11" and she has the same height restrictions. I found a fold up step stool for her and it fits under the stove. I am only 5'8" and the shower is almost too short for me, I would hate to be over 6' and need a shower


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello jewel,

Can't say that I have this issue but my daughter does. We picked up a folding step stool that she use to get to just about everything.

C-Mac


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I have one word for you -- stepstool. Or is that two words?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

With the challenged ceiling height in the Outback, I didn't think I would ever hear that comment!









But I understand your pain, Jewels... I am constantly being called out of my chaise lounge - and worse, away from my Mike's - to pull something down from the top shelf!

Of course, I do it without complaint!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Outback Disclaimer:

*Optimum height for Outback owners is 5'6"- 5'11".







*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Morrowmd said:


> Outback Disclaimer:
> 
> *Optimum height for Outback owners is 5'6"- 5'11".
> 
> ...


Unless, of course, you want/need to sleep on anything other than the Queen bed or bunks....

At 5'7" (a rather mid-range height), neither the dinette nor the couch work would work for me...not even diagonally ... let alone for 2 average-height adults (and even if that did work, just where do you expect Seeker to sleep?







) We'll be camping in August with 2 height-challenged friends from Upstate NY....they may fit perfectly on the couch....but I'm not sure it will even work for them


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Morrowmd said:


> Outback Disclaimer:
> 
> *Optimum height for Outback owners is 5'6"- 5'11".
> 
> ...


That's sounds about right.
IMO.

Mike


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

You guys are cracking me up! Thanks for all the smiles









That disclaimer is pretty accuate eh?







One of the reasons we bought the 23rs instead of the 26rs was b/c my BIL who will be camping with us often (along with my sister and their two kids) is over 6feet. He wouldnt be able to sleep anywhere in the 26! LOL So now this weekend, will be their first weekend camping in the outback. We're giving them the back bedroom and all 5 kids will be sleeping on the table and couch..hope it works!









see and Al and I dont have any problems sleeping in the slide out queens







Al's only 5'9

So I guess it works both ways huh?? Too short, too tall LOL

BIL sure wouldnt be able to have a shower in the OB!

Doug::Al's like you, does it w/out complaint









Randy,what?? there was an optional higher floor??







dangit! ha ha (BTW, you going to make it to the rally in '07 to ZRR???)









you know what though?? It would of been nice had the bathroom mirror just been a little longer









jewels action


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

I am six foot and plan to take my first shower in the Outback next week on a trip up north. I did a dry run and my head almost touches the skylight. I know why they put that there now. Without that skylight no one over 5'6" would fit!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

FridayYet? said:


> Morrowmd said:
> 
> 
> > Outback Disclaimer:
> ...


Well I'm 5'6 so I guess I get to enjoy my Outback to the fullest









My husband is 6'2









Dawn


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

6' tall + shower = turn sideways facing out of shower and use handheld to spray water towards you and rear shower wall to prevent water on floor. Been there, doin that


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am just under 6' and find that the shower is just ok....the one thing I don't like is I take Navy showers...turn water on wet everything, turn water off, wash everything turn water on and rinse. Everytime I shut the water off and turn it back on I get cold







water....I think that they ran the line though the freezer, it warms up but I keep hitting my head on the skylight.

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> I am just under 6' and find that the shower is just ok....the one thing I don't like is I take Navy showers...turn water on wet everything, turn water off, wash everything turn water on and rinse. Everytime I shut the water off and turn it back on I get cold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right there with you Gary
It sure is an eye opener if you forget to turn the shower head away from you

Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Morrowmd said:


> Outback Disclaimer:
> 
> *Optimum height for Outback owners is 5'6"- 5'11".
> 
> ...


Hey! I am under those limits (5'-4") and everything fits just fine for me! I can even reach the antennae crank without a step stool!

The queen slide works prefect for me, plenty of room in the shower.

On the other hand, getting into the bed of the pickup is a little challenging!









Dan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Jewel. you should have got the optional higher floor.


Or, maybe someone can flip your axles!









Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My DW is 5'2" and can't reach the top shelves either. She has a little step stool we picked up at Lowes for a few dollars that allows her (and my kids ) to reach all areas.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

OVTT said:


> I am six foot and plan to take my first shower in the Outback next week on a trip up north.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must be pretty stinky. Your first shower?









Speaking of being short, my stepmother sued our city for building the sidewalks to close to her *ss.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> OVTT said:
> 
> 
> > I am six foot and plan to take my first shower in the Outback next week on a trip up north.Â
> ...


My mom is so short.....

she needs a stool to change her mind!


----------

